# Down Riggers for 2013 Crestliner Fish Hawk



## Rob G 820 (Jun 26, 2014)

Is there a preferred method for placing down riggers on this model of boat?

Manual or Electronic?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I am not familiar with the Crestliners, so I looked at the website, and it didn't help much. I mounted Bert's track on my Lund Pro Sport by drilling directly through the top of the gunwales, which on my boat is roughly 1/16" aluminum, maybe thinner. I used a piece of 3/4" plywood as a backing plate under the track mounting bolts. 1/4" aluminum plate, or 3/8" plate would be better. Then I used Bert's swivel pedestals to mount to the track, and attached the down rigger to the swivel pedestal. It all works pretty good. 

This is the first boat I have set up with riggers, and went with manual. I think for me it was the right choice. The extra effort was a better choice for me vs. cost and complexity/reliability. If I re-do my riggers on this boat, or the next, I might go with electric, but might not. 

So my suggestion if this is your first time using down riggers, consider using manual ones for the reasons above. I also strongly recommend Bert's track. When I am walleye or bass fishing, or pulling the kids on the tube, the riggers and rod holders come off the gunwale and the track looks pretty nice.


----------



## Rob G 820 (Jun 26, 2014)

I appreciate the feedback. The marine service told me that the Fish Hawk is a multi-species boat that is configured in a manner that does not support electric down riggers, unless I go to a great deal of expense with their install. They say the boat is inclosed and it would be quite a bit of work to get electrical going around the live well, etc. I may have to consider the manual type, though I have been wanting to move up to electric. Two manuals on my last boat ended up being a lot of work when the fish were hitting. Thanks again. I may need to call Crestliner directly and get their input.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Good idea to call Crestliner. I would also call another marina/boat outfitter. You can do pretty much anything you want to most boats. Yes the cost might vary but it can't be much. The usual tight spots for running cables, wires and hoses is where the gunwale, transom and hull come together. In my Lund I can run stuff from the bilge area up to either console without too much trouble. A good boat outfitter can install 12V power in a variety of ways almost anywhere. I don't know what today's riggers use for power connectors but I am envisioning the 2 pin trolling motor style plug with a flip down cover when not in use.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I own a Fish Hawk and would have no problem hooking up electric downriggers. The electrical would be the easy part in my mind, it is how you want to configure or setup the electric riggers to not interfere with a kicker and boat cover that would be the challenge, but you would face that with any boat. 

I used Traxtec (interchangable with Berts). You can mount to the gunwale or down on the back deck, which is what I did and use their tree extentions to have the riggers and rod holders up to the height of the gunwales.


----------



## Rob G 820 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the note Quaker! I will pursue some of those suggestions. I think they offer some good solutions. I like the Traxtec mounts as a mounting option. I will check with another resource for installation as I know that this cannot be that difficult.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

On my 1750, there is even an extra battery location in the back, that would allow you to run the electric along with the engine cabels and such and access everything you need.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I also used the tracktech tracks and swivel mounts on my 1850 FishHawk. I installed them myself and I'll be the first to admitt I'm not what you would call a handy man. It was a pretty simple installation, but I went with manuals. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rob G 820 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Thill. Man I hope you are having a good fishing season. I just picked up this boat and I am trying to add the finishing touches to make it do what I want to do, and down rigging for lake trout is a big piece of the plan.

Cheers.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Rob G 820 said:


> Thanks Thill. Man I hope you are having a good fishing season. I just picked up this boat and I am trying to add the finishing touches to make it do what I want to do, and down rigging for lake trout is a big piece of the plan.
> 
> Cheers.


 
I bought mine this past March (used 2007 model with dual consoles) and I absolutely love it! First day out fishing I had 5 guys jigging on the Detroit river, we punched a 5-man ticket. It is a great multi-species boat, which is what I need! I can switch up from bass fishing in the morning, to trolling for salmon in the afternoon with no problems at all. I can easily fish 10 lines for salmon, but I normally only run 9 if I have 3 guys (4 adults is too much for trolling). You'll love it! 

Let me know if you have any questions or ideas you want to bounce off me. PM me or add to this thread. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rob G 820 (Jun 26, 2014)

How about a photo Thill? Mine is a 2013, and I think I am going to really enjoy it once I get the down riggers installed. It has great storage space and it should do everything I need it to do.

Thanks man.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Rob G 820 said:


> How about a photo Thill? Mine is a 2013, and I think I am going to really enjoy it once I get the down riggers installed. It has great storage space and it should do everything I need it to do.
> 
> Thanks man.


 
I just got a new phone a couple of days ago, so I don't have any pics on me but I'd be happy to take some. The Traxtech or Bert's system is great because the riggers can be removed quick and easy. 

Here's a couple of youtube videos I made from this year. One is from when I took my nephews fishing, the other is from a triple I had when fishing with a friend. 





 




 
I'll take some pictures tonight for you. Anything specific you want to see?


----------



## Rob G 820 (Jun 26, 2014)

Those are awesome videos. I am impressed with the number of rods you have in the water. I am mostly interested in how your rods are set up on those tracks. 

Looks like some great fishing on Lake Michigan! How far out are you in those videos?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Rob G 820 said:


> Those are awesome videos. I am impressed with the number of rods you have in the water. I am mostly interested in how your rods are set up on those tracks.
> 
> Looks like some great fishing on Lake Michigan! How far out are you in those videos?


 
Thanks!

Only the downriggers are on the Traxtech tracks. The rod holders are RAM rod 2000 rod holders. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...=SBC;MMcat104794380;cat104784480;cat104538780.

I bought the boat from a dealership in Ohio, the previous owner had it set up for walleye fishing. The RAM mount rod holders are mounted on a short rail that is on each side of behind the seats. The bases are mounted on the rail, the rod holders can be removed in seconds. I know they're made for walleye fishing and not salmon fishing, but they work. I've put a lot of stress with them using mag dipsey divers, full cores and 300 copper set ups and so far, they have worked just fine. 

In those videos I was only a few miles offshore. Last time out I was fishing out to 290 fow and pretty far north of the port I launched, I'd say 15 miles from the pier head, but it was perfectly flat conditions.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a 1996 Crestliner 1750 fishawk and mounted Berts tracks for trolling with downriggers and long lines. I have only run 2 electric cannons with some dipseys too. I did reinforce under them with some strips of oak wood I had leftover from my floor. Rock solid for musky trolling and using downriggers.


----------



## Rob G 820 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you Abbatoys. I have a note in to Crestliner support as well. I like the idea of using those Bert Tracks, they look like the right thing to use. And easy to disconnect from. Did you connect to the bow batteries?


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I ran my riggers to my cranking battery. They came with a quick disconnect so I was able to tuck the cables out of the way and when I put on the riggers they just plugged in. I did buy the swivel bases from Berts and I also think it is so easy to adjust your set up depending on what you are after. Trolling in the spring for browns I just put out the ratcheting holders and I also have down easters for musky fishing that I can use for long lines, dipseys, or planer boards.


----------

